# Προπηλακισμός γονιού στον Αγ. Παντελεήμονα



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.tvxs.gr/v13800


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

Ζήτω η χώρα της δημοκρατίας, του Ξένιου Δία και της φέτας.
(Και πάνω που είχε ανοίξει κουβέντα για τον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα... )


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Μα είσαστε και οι δύο, βρε παιδί μου... Φυσικά και είμαστε φιλόξενοι. Με τους Γερμανούς. Και τους Σουηδούς. Άντε και τους άλλους Υπερβόρειους στο τσακίρ κέφι. Γιατί οι μετανάστες την έχουν καταντήσει τη χώρα μας εκεί που την κατάντησαν.
Αυτοί φταίνε για τη Ζίμενς.
Για τα ομόλογα.
Για τα χρεοκοπημένα ταμεία.
Για τις πυρκαγιές.
Για τα απόβλητα στον Ασωπό.
Και γενικώς για τα προβλήματά μας. Είναι όλοι δάκτυλος ξένων δυνάμεων που ήρθαν για να γονατίσουν τη χώρα μας, να την κάνουν χάλια. Τι τους θέλαμε; Αφού μια χαρά τα καταφέρνουμε και μόνοι μας.


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

Και ενώ η κατάσταση στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα παραμένει τεταμένη (http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1022573&lngDtrID=244) δεν θα μου κάνει καμία εντύπωση αν δούμε τα ΜΑΤ να φυλάνε την περιφραγμένη παιδική χαρά, όπως φυλούσαν το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο.

Την ίδια ώρα, οι γίγαντες πολιτικής ευφυΐας της κυβέρνησης, μετά το στραπάτσο των ευρωεκλογών, αποφασίζουν να μιμηθούν το ΛΑΟΣ και να παίξουν το σίγουρο χαρτί της ασφάλειας:
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1022555&lngDtrID=244


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2009)

Πρόταση προς τον κ. Καραμανλή (που σε μια συνέντευξή του είπε πως για το πρόβλημα φταίει η διεθνής κατάσταση -φτώχια, πόλεμοι κλπ.): να αποσύρει όλες τις ελληνικές αποστολές από το Αφγανιστάν και απ' όπου αλλού είναι χωμένες, και να φροντίσει τους Αφγανούς (και όλους τους άλλους, ξένους και Έλληνες) στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα.
(Λέμε και κάνα αστείο...)


----------

